# POGO Pins



## sohjsolwin (Nov 30, 2011)

Can anyone confirm for me that this part has the correct spacing for the pogo pins on the side of our Nexii? I'm looking at starting work on a case mod so I can get the induction charging without having to open my phone. I don't think it would be too difficult since adding it inside the phone doesn't look too difficult. I just really don't want to crack it open until I have to. I'm hoping I'd be able to use that part to still enable pogo pin connection through the car dock when/if that ever becomes available. Although an NFC tag and an extra Pre charger could probably be used to make a good, functional car dock too. Hmm...


----------



## nuclearemp (Sep 12, 2011)

I like the idea


----------



## mwaters33 (Jun 6, 2011)

The pitch is the spacing of the pins (link shows 2.54mm). Looks to be about right but I don't have a metric tape handy to verify.


----------



## nuclearemp (Sep 12, 2011)

just checked and 2.54mm is about right.


----------



## sohjsolwin (Nov 30, 2011)

Great. I'll order one this afternoon and once my other materials come in I'll let you guys know how it goes. Having induction charging would be awesome and I'm sure there are others like me that would love to have it but don't want to break open the phone. I hope it works out well, especially since even non-rooted/ROMed users would be able to make use of it.


----------



## knyghtryda (Sep 15, 2011)

I would do this mod except that any inductive charging would most likely mean no more NFC. Also, pogo pins for a car dock is actually not as great of an idea as you might think because from other people's testing the max current is limited to 500mA. I did do a palm pre inductive charging mod on a droid charge however and that turn out quite well.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## nuclearemp (Sep 12, 2011)

knyghtryda said:


> I would do this mod except that any inductive charging would most likely mean no more NFC. Also, pogo pins for a car dock is actually not as great of an idea as you might think because from other people's testing the max current is limited to 500mA. I did do a palm pre inductive charging mod on a droid charge however and that turn out quite well.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


500mA car charger or pogo pin limit??

My car charger works great, I record timelapse all the time with it and never see battery drop while charging or unplugging.


----------



## knyghtryda (Sep 15, 2011)

nuclearemp said:


> 500mA car charger or pogo pin limit??
> 
> My car charger works great, I record timelapse all the time with it and never see battery drop while charging or unplugging.


Pogo pin limit on the phone side. Its recognized as a USB charger so its limited internally.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mellen_hed (Aug 11, 2011)

slightly off topic, but i have a question related to charging and this place seems as good as any. If charging (particularly float charging) with a "rapid charge" car charger outputting 2 amps, will that have a detrimental effect on the battery? I know it used to be a concern, but as charging seems to be mostly controlled by the kernel now, is it considered safer? will it keep my battery from discharging when trying to use my phone as a gps nav (currently my 1 amp charger does not)?

Hopefully this question is phrased so as to be easily understood


----------



## sohjsolwin (Nov 30, 2011)

Mellen_hed said:


> slightly off topic, but i have a question related to charging and this place seems as good as any. If charging (particularly float charging) with a "rapid charge" car charger outputting 2 amps, will that have a detrimental effect on the battery? I know it used to be a concern, but as charging seems to be mostly controlled by the kernel now, is it considered safer? will it keep my battery from discharging when trying to use my phone as a gps nav (currently my 1 amp charger does not)?
> 
> Hopefully this question is phrased so as to be easily understood


Not sure. I'm always hesitant about using high amp chargers. I've fried a set of Bluetooth headphones before thinking I could use the same micro USB charger I used with my Touchpad. I try and stick with the original type chargers or plain USB cables (PC and car USB ports) just to be safe.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## staticx57 (Nov 24, 2011)

Your phone has a much more sophisticated charging mechanism so you can use a wider variety of chargers.


----------



## nuclearemp (Sep 12, 2011)

2Amp would work just fine and would allow for more hearoom for the phon to draw.

i even doubt the phone uses 1amp when in full use, the power supply needs to be set higher to compensate for that headroom.

I am going to put it to the test and post the results, my tests will include:

charging with screen off
charging screen on ( night clock)
watching video/ youtube
gaming (modern combat 3)
I may even try one with wifi/gps/bluetooth/screen brightness high/ while gaming
using mhl watching video

Sorry to kinda go off topic but I too was/am going to build a media dock with use of the pogo pins and micro usb


----------



## drdobsg (Jan 5, 2012)

sohjsolwin said:


> Great. I'll order one this afternoon and once my other materials come in I'll let you guys know how it goes. Having induction charging would be awesome and I'm sure there are others like me that would love to have it but don't want to break open the phone. I hope it works out well, especially since even non-rooted/ROMed users would be able to make use of it.


Did you end up getting this part? Did it fit correctly?


----------



## legacystar (Jun 9, 2011)

knyghtryda said:


> Pogo pin limit on the phone side. Its recognized as a USB charger so its limited internally.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


could you tell me where you got this info? im looking for someone that has a dock for these pins to do a test on them and see which one in the power pin and the ground pin. i too am doing an inductive charger mod


----------



## legacystar (Jun 9, 2011)

does anyone have any info on these pins and the pin out?


----------



## ChuckDz3 (Oct 11, 2011)

Just checking to see if anyone got a mod to work using these pogo pins or any other method for inductive charging. Because I am beginning to believe that the beloved OEM samsung mount will not have the pogo pins connection built in for the CDMA version.


----------



## legacystar (Jun 9, 2011)

ChuckDz3 said:


> Just checking to see if anyone got a mod to work using these pogo pins or any other method for inductive charging. Because I am beginning to believe that the beloved OEM samsung mount will not have the pogo pins connection built in for the CDMA version.


I completed an inductive charge mod using the pogo pins. They do work.
Here is the thread. My mod is on page 18 were I use the Verizon charger instead of the palm touchstone 
http://forums.androidcentral.com/verizon-galaxy-nexus-accessories/147840-guide-galaxy-nexus-mod-palm-touchstone-without-soldering.html


----------

